# emerge gcc-3.4.3 failed when emerge world[kernel2.6.9-AMD64]

## natata

Hi, 

I updated my kernel from kernel-2.6.7-r4 to kernel-2.6.9-r1.

Among other reasons I had to do this to  recognize the onboard card of my new motherboard (K8, nforce3).

After I managed to get my system working again, I wanted to update it. So first i did:

- emerge sync (OK)

- emege -uDv world (PROBLEMS).

First I got: " emege: there are no builds to satisfy "virtual/fam".

Going through some threads in the forum I changed the link of /etc/make.profile from /usr/portage/profiles/defaul-amd64-2004.2 to /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2004.3

That seemed to solve the problem.

But now I got the next error:

```

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

make: *** [configure-target-libstdc++-v3] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1297, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

I'm trying to get more info in the forum but cannot find anything closer.

Any ideas how can I solve this?Last edited by natata on Sun Dec 19, 2004 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natata

Some side information....

Something keeps me curious is that in /etc/kernels I only have

kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.7-gentoo-r4 and nothing about the new kernel.

did i miss something in the kernel update process ??

looking forward to any ideas, suggestions, etc.

----------

## Rainmaker

these errors are usually related to your C flags

canb you post emerge info?

----------

## Rainmaker

and BTW souldn't the default be ELF instead of a.out?

Have you compiled in support of ELF executables in your kernel? if not, your C compiler is probably compield to an ELF binary.

----------

## natata

I'm not sure what do you really asked me so this is what i can give you now:

This is the outpu of : emerge -uDvp world related to gcc

```

dja root # emerge -uDvp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3  -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -debug +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened +multilib -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -objc -static (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4  -debug +nls 0 kB

```

and this is my make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically$

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

ARCH="amd64"

COMPILER="gcc3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp:$

# Copyright 2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# System-wide defaults for the gcc 3.3 Portage system

USE="amd64 oss 3dnow apm arts avi berkdb crypt -cups encode foomaticdb gd$

java -nptl jpeg ooo.kde kde -gnome libg++ libwww mikmod mmx motif mpeg nc$

opengl pam pdflib png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl

tcpd truetype X xml2 xmms xv zlib alsa"

NOCOLOR="false"

```

I don't know what do you mean with ELF.. could you explain me bit more?

----------

## Phil Thompson

Just to say that I am having exactly the same problem having gone through similar steps...

- had the fam ebuild problem, emerged with --oneshot to fix it

- updated /etc/make.profile to the 2004.3 profile

- emerge sync, world - breaks on gcc 3.4.3 with the same error

I can happily emerge other packages, it's just the new compiler that won't build.

----------

## Cypr

(I originally posted this at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=274232 . Hope posting this to all relevant-seeming threads isn't spamming.)

Try:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge gcc

emerge portage
```

 *http://dev.gentoo.org/~lv/gcc-4.0.0_alpha20041024.ebuild wrote:*   

> 	# if sandbox is enabled, and multilib is enabled, but we dont have a 32bit
> 
> 	# sandbox... installing gcc will fail as soon as it starts configuring the
> 
> 	# 32bit libstdc++. not fun.
> ...

 

(Would have saved me some time being confused, if current versions of gcc displayed that error.)

----------

